# Who's dumber?



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

TONY BENNETT: (on gun control) "It's the kind of turn that happened to the great country of Germany, when Nazis came over and created tragic things, and they had to be told off. And if we continue this kind of violence and accept it in our country, the rest of the world's going to really take care of us, in a very bad way.

We should learn that we're the greatest country, because we're all different nationalities and all different religions. And we should show the rest of the world how to behave".

*OR*

Lauren Caitlin Upton: "I personally believe that U.S. Americans are unable to do so because, uh, some people out there in our nation don't have maps and, uh, I believe that our, uh, education like such as in, uh, South Africa and, uh, the Iraq and everywhere like such as, and I believe that they should, uh, our education over here in the U.S. should help the U.S., uh, should help South Africa and should help Iraq and the Asian countries, so we will be able to build up our future for our children."

I vote for Tony :roll:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Yep tony for sure.


----------

